# 1963 Full Southbend Catalog



## HMF (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Just got my hands on a complete, 100-page 1963 South Bend catalog from around 1963. This thing is LOADED with good info. I have scanned it and placed it in the downloads section.

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?action=downloads;sa=downfile&amp;id=361

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?action=downloads;sa=downfile&amp;id=362

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?action=downloads;sa=downfile&amp;id=363




Best,

Nelson


----------

